# Dumb question, How to view starup error message(SOLVED)?

## pstar

When I saw some error message or warning with red or yellow color during boot after select kernel before X started, how could I stop it from keeping scrolling

up or it is saved in some log file?Last edited by pstar on Thu Dec 06, 2007 2:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

go to tty1 (alt-F1 or ctrl-alt-F1), then scroll up (shift + Page Up). Though probably it's no issue, if your system works of course  :Wink: 

poly-p man

----------

## mikegpitt

You can also check the output of dmesg, or view the contents of /var/log/messages which may have some additional info.

----------

## pstar

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> go to tty1 (alt-F1 or ctrl-alt-F1), then scroll up (shift + Page Up). Though probably it's no issue, if your system works of course 
> 
> poly-p man

 

Yeah, that is probably what I am looking for! I can see the end of tty1 ,but it didn't want scroll up?

----------

## pstar

When I press either shift+ pgup or pgUp it only give me [5～ ？

Looks like after update kernel, my keyboard don't want working in terminal any more, as I can not login as well.

----------

## pstar

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> You can also check the output of dmesg, or view the contents of /var/log/messages which may have some additional info.

 

thanks, but when looked at those two,information there are little bit different and are not exactly what I am looking for, as I couldn't find the error message I saw 

from the booting screen.

----------

## OmSai

bump.

I'm not sure, but AFAIK there is no separate log when you start stepping through the runlevels after the kernel is loaded.

If there was an error you should be able to find something in the message log:

```
less /var/log/messages
```

 *pstar wrote:*   

> How could I stop it from scrolling up

 Hit "i" for the interactive startup

----------

## padoor

ctl + s pauses the scroll upwards again same keys starts the scroll upwards.

you will not have the time to writedown all messages.

as om suggests do inter active boot.

each line it will ask you  yes or no

youe x works in vt7

alt+ctl+F1 shows you last part of the boot still

i could not scroll upwards the vt1.

dmesg is the best bet to look into for last boot

cat /var/log/dmesg

----------

## pstar

 *om wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hit "i" for the interactive startup

 

Sweet, works!

about /var/log/message, I think it kind of omit failed operations and don't save error message I want look.

----------

## pstar

 *padoor wrote:*   

> ctl + s pauses the scroll upwards again same keys starts the scroll upwards.
> 
> you will not have the time to writedown all messages.
> 
> as om suggests do inter active boot.
> ...

 

Sorry I missed your solution, ctr+s works great, but for some reason it make start up freezes and I couldn't resume start up

no matter how hard I pressed ctr+s again, any ideas?

----------

## padoor

you might have pressed ctl+s while initial kernel boot up

do it only after the interactive message come up.

----------

## pstar

See, thanks.

----------

## OmSai

 *pstar wrote:*   

> ctr+s works great, but for some reason it make start up freezes and I couldn't resume start up

 

ctrl+s strops

ctrl+q resumes   :Wink: 

----------

## padoor

thaks om

----------

## pstar

en, I will test it again, but it is quite wired that some times ctrl + s itself will resume, but somehow ctrl + s wouldn't

resume and looks like my computer are hung at that point. Thanks for all your helps again.

----------

